# AMD 7-Series SpiderWeb



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

*Welcome to the AMD 7-Series Spider Web!*







------------------------------------------------------------------

*Members*

_790FX Owners_

*blkhogan*
_Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5_

*erocker*
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP_

*zaqwsx* (Zach)
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP_

*dark2099*
_MSI K9A2 Platinum_

*aGeoM*
_DFI 790FX-M2R_

*wiak*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_

*jbunch07*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_
_790X Owners_

*WarEagleAU*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4_
*Silverel*
_MSI K9A2 CF (Mods: Replaced Chipset Fan & Added MOFSET Heatsink)_



_780G Owners_

-
_770 Owners_

-
_Soon-To-Be/Wannabe Owners_

*ShadowFold* _[Wannabe]_
*Jizzler* _[Soon-To-Be?]_
*btarunr* _[Soon-To-Be]_ (ASUS M3A)
_Retired Owners_

*DanishDevil* (Zack)
_DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS (Mods: Replaced Stock TIM With MX-2)_
Moved to: _DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS_

------------------------------------------------------------------






_If you would like to become a member, let us know what AMD 7-Series board you own, and if you have done any modifications to it such as aftermarket cooling or BIOS flashes._

------------------------------------------------------------------

*790FX*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*ASUS* M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP
*ASUS *M3A32-MVP Deluxe
*MSI *K9A2 Platinum
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790FX-DQ6
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790FX-DS5
*Jetway *HA04
*DFI *LP UT 790FX-M2R
*Sapphire *PC-AM2RD790
*MSI *K9A2 Platinum V2
*DFI *LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS
*Jetway *HA04-Extreme
------------------------------------------------------------------

*790X*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*MSI *K9A2 CF
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790X-DS4
*Jetway *HA03
------------------------------------------------------------------

*780G*
*Specifications:*










*Motherboards:*

*Gigabyte *GA-MA78GM-S2H
*ECS *A780GM-A (V1.0)
*Biostar *TA780G M2+
*Jetway *PA78GT3-DG
*Jetway *PA78GT3-HG
*ASUS *M3A78-EMH HDMI
*ECS *A780GM-M (V1.1)
*Sapphire *PI-AM2RS780G
*J&W* JW-RS780UVD-AM2+
*Foxconn *A7GM-S	AM2+
*ASUS *M3A78-EH
*Asrock *A780FullDisplayPort
*MSI *K9A2GM V2
*MSI *K9A2GM-FD/FIH
------------------------------------------------------------------

*770*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*ECS *A770M-A (V1.0)
*Jetway *PA77GTA-VT
*Biostar *TA770 A2+
*ASUS *M3A
*Gigabyte *GA-MA770-DS3
*Abit *AX78
*Jetway *HA03-GT
*Jetway *BA-100
*Gigabyte *GA-MA770-S3
*Foxconn *A78AX-K
*Foxconn *A78AX-S
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tips & Tricks*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Downloads*
AMD RAIDXpert driver
AMD 7-Series Chipset drivers


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2008)

Im a wannabe  Im gonna start saving for a 770/780g and a phenom


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Added!  And welcome


----------



## Disparia (Apr 20, 2008)

Will join if I win the MSI K9A2 Platinum I'm bidding on


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Shall I mark you as a wannabe for now? 

Good luck!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2008)

Me Me Me!!! Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5


----------



## Disparia (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Shall I mark you as a wannabe for now?
> 
> Good luck!



Sure!

I do wanna play around with one. Have a couple 2GB DDR2-800 sticks laying around, and if I can get this board cheap, then I'll just go out and buy a Phenom.


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

Owner of an Asus M3A32-MVP 790FX.  I'd like to join.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

blkhogan and Jizzler, you're added.   Welcome to the Spider Web!

I'm surprised nobody else had already made this...I searched the club forum for like 20 minutes to make sure


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Owner of an Asus M3A32-MVP 790FX.  I'd like to join.



Deluxe or Deluxe/Wi-Fi AP?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

I have the  ASUS M3A32 - MVP DELUXE/WIFI 790FX

Edit: Zach is my name btw


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 20, 2008)

Throw me in the mix, I have my 5000+ BE on a MSI K9A2 Platinum.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Done and done!

erocker, I still need specification!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Deluxe or Deluxe/Wi-Fi AP?



*Deluxe/Wi-Fi AP*.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2008)

Wait can I join if I have a 780g? I have one in my HTPC rig in my front room with a HD 3450 for Hybrid


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah!  Absolutely!

And erocker, I've been like staring that that picture for the past ten minutes...


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine


----------



## aGeoM (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm a Spider user also, DFI 790FX-M2R, Phenom 9500, Phenom 9850(RMA)

*erocker*

Hi

Did you manage enabling 3 way Crossfire?

I could not, 3xHD3870, with MSI K9A2 Platinum V1.0 and with DFI 790FX-M2R, 8.3 Drivers.

EDIT: Was enabled in CCC, but 3DMark06 score was worst than just one 3870.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 20, 2008)

Im a Spider user to, I think? I just don't have a Phenom CPU, yet.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

Want to buy mine!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 20, 2008)

Well hell, put me down as the first 790X board owner


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Im a Spider user to, I think? I just don't have a Phenom CPU, yet.



You don't have to be a Spider User to join.  I'm not!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well hell, put me down as the first 790X board ownder



Done!

If anyone has any tips or tricks let me know!


----------



## wiak (Apr 21, 2008)

put me in for 790FX and 780G 

some photos of Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 and Phenom 9850 Blacky Edition

*Lovely, Boxes *




*
Motherboard packed out*




*
Motherboard*





*Stock Cooler upsidedown*





*Phenom 9850 Blacky Edition with Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermalpaste*





*Cooler in place*





*Everything in case, bling bling ;-)





*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 21, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Want to buy mine!



How much?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent pm!


----------



## Silverel (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm IN

Got my MSI K9A2 CF-F. Couple mods, haven't even had it running yet...

*Chipset fan, courtesy of my Sapphire 9600pro*






[/IMG]

*VRM Heatsinks, from a dead Sapphire 9600se*





[/IMG]

Also, my Visiontek 3850 512mb with the Auras Fridge I picked up from HighEndToys FS Thread





[/IMG]

*There's a 5000BE sitting under the HSF, waiting for an X3 by the end of the summer.*





[/IMG]

Couldn't find my halfway decent camera, so all those pics are off a webcam, lol. _Still_ waiting on that free copy of Vista to get here from the Windows Feedback thingy. Hopefully not much sooner though...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude, Wiak, that is awesome. Aside from the 790FX chipset and the heatpipe cooling, that board is exactly as mine. Also, Kudos to AMD for bagging a kick ass stock cooler with that phenom.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 21, 2008)

My ASUS M3A is on its way. Join me up 

HOLY CRAP  AMD bundles Class I heatpipe cooler (the one it used to bundle with Athlon64 FX 62) with Phenom 9850 BE!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

That is sweet that they bundled a great cooler with the 9850BE!  That's good news, actually.  That means I can whack a good $30 off the purchase price because I can get rid of my HSF now.



wiak said:


> put me in for 790FX and 780G



Which 780G board do you have?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

can i be in?
i got the gigabyte ma790fx board with cf setup on the way?!
<---- check specs


----------



## Psychlone (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in!

9850BE JAAFB AA 0810BPAW
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi-AP with BIOS 1002
 - not using the memory heatpipes due to my Dominator 8500C5D's heatsinks
(and some other stuff  )


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 21, 2008)

i got

AMD Athlon64 X2 Brisbane 4000+ @ 2468mhz 65nanometer (Rev. BH-G1) with Scythe Katana2 Cooler

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 with stock cooling

Kingston ValueRam 2x1gb PC2-5300 667mhz @ 705mhz

Albatron 8800GT-512X 512mb GDDR3 @ PCI-E x16 @ OC 700/2000/1750mhz

i havn't try to oc the cpu more...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=349978


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

BTW I have the ASUS M3A78-EMH in my HTPC.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm taking a few days off from the forum because I've got finals, but I'll update everything after my previous post in a few days.

Spread the word about the Spider Web!


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont have any pics on me but just check my system specs
-ECS 780 GM A
-Radeon 3850
-AMD Athlon 4200+

WOO first 780G owner!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

Rurouni Strife said:


> I dont have any pics on me but just check my system specs
> -ECS 780 GM A
> -Radeon 3850
> -AMD Athlon 4200+
> ...



How is that ECS 780g? I was looking at AMD boards and that one looks like it has good specs.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 21, 2008)

Probably as good as you can expect to get from ECS. The Gigabyte board and I think MSI or ASUS board are pretty awesome.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea idk how well my ASUS 780G overclocks since its just a media machine but im really tempted to get a nice cooler and try and OC it.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 21, 2008)

Overclocking? Hrrrm.... Not the same board, but all the 780g chipsets should be close enough to the same things
legitreviews


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

I meant CPU overclocking  no point in ocing onboard chipsets! But dam 800mhz! I gotta try that


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Apr 22, 2008)

The ECS is a mixed bag honestly.  It's stable, but the bios is kinda shoddy.  I could chalk it up to being an "early adopter" because i got it days after they came out.  It performs well and I think after another bios update or so it should be a totally reccommendable mobo.  But for now I'd say get a Gigabyte or Asus or something.  
OC wise, I'm stable at 2.64 ghz w/ ram at close to 600 @ 1T.  Ram is rated ay 800 2T, but I usually dont mess with my ram timings.  If you have a black edition you should be fine on the overclock, but if not you'll probably wanna look elsewhere due to bios issues.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I have an M3A32-MVP Delux Wireless Edition. Can I join now?


----------



## bullseye69mech (Apr 27, 2008)

*Sign me up.*

I have the GigabyteGA-MA770-DS3 with a AMD X2 5000 (temporay until can find some more green for the Phenom ) 4 gig DDR2, 2 gigs installed running XP Pro with a HD 3870 512 MB running stock so far. Will crank it up a bit after a couple weeks break. Little Loud for now will post some pictures when I get some time......


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I actually went Intel 

Who wants to take over the Spider Web?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side  im getting another 780G board for my server rig  gonna have to have me twice on there  I wouldnt mind taking over tho


----------



## btarunr (Apr 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, I actually went Intel
> 
> Who wants to take over the Spider Web?



Me.

I haz hot ASUS M3A. Seriously, the engineers at ASUS were doing coke when designing a heatsink for the RX780.


----------



## department76 (Apr 27, 2008)

K9A2 Platinum FTW

790FX all the way.


----------



## wiak (Apr 29, 2008)

(Mods: Replaced Stock TIM With MX-2) <- put me in for that to 
and am a proud owner of a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 780G mb 
http://picasaweb.google.com/tommarnk/GigabyteGAMA78GMS2H


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll try to update this in the next few days, guys.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2008)

I got me there a Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe.  No mods yet, waiting on my 9850 through work


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2008)

Why does the DRAM frequency go down by itself?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

Because you are changing multipliers, and the processors have the memory controllers on themselves as opposed to on the motherboard, they get scaled differently with different multis.

I'll keep being the big guy of the club for you guys.

Updated.  My Intel system is up and running...please don't stone me


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Because you are changing multipliers, and the processors have the memory controllers on themselves as opposed to on the motherboard, they get scaled differently with different multis.
> 
> I'll keep being the big guy of the club for you guys.
> 
> Updated.  My Intel system is up and running...please don't stone me



*throws stone* 

how ya like the new system?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

I just benched it 3DMark06 @ stock 1.8Ghz and my stock 3870 and it scored 6.5k.

It got through SuperPi 1M in about 32s, though, and that's at 1.8GHz.

I have to say that so far, other than the learning curve, I'm not at all disappointed.  Then again, it's been running for like 4 hours...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I just benched it 3DMark06 @ stock 1.8Ghz and my stock 3870 and it scored 6.5k.
> 
> It got through SuperPi 1M in about 32s, though, and that's at 1.8GHz.
> 
> I have to say that so far, other than the learning curve, I'm not at all disappointed.  Then again, it's been running for like 4 hours...



nice nice....you plan on doing crossfire?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

Nope!  Bought a single x16 board.

I've owned crossfire boards since crossfire came out.  I have never once used it.  I just came to realize that I probably won't ever use it.

BTW - I beat my old SuperPi best by about 10 seconds


----------



## Braveheart (May 1, 2008)

owner of a gigabyte MA770 and an AMD 6000X2 and loving every moment of it.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

EFF!!! I had a tab open with EVERYTHING updated and I hit submit to post it and it effing DISAPPEARED!!! AAAAAHHHH!!!

I'm not doing it again right now.  Maybe tomorrow.  Sorry guys.  I'll get you updated soon.


----------



## btarunr (May 2, 2008)

Hey put me into the 770 list. I'm not wannabe anymore.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

I will, I promise.  I had everything perfectly edited and it disappeared...

But, I have to admit, I'll probably be busy OCing my E8500 today


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2008)

In your specs do you mean T2RS? M2RS is 790FX  If it is the T2RS im gonna pick that up in a few weeks..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Snap, yeah I do.  In my specs is the P35, though  but it is a T2RS.  Got it @ 450 so far with no extra volts on the NB!


----------



## dirlan (May 18, 2008)

ASUS M3A32-MVP
AMD Phenom x4 9850BE
8GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066
Etc ....

Can I join ?

TIA,

Dirk


----------



## sfp1987 (May 18, 2008)

ASUS M3A32-MVP DELUXE/WiFi-ap     Flashed to 1002 bios
AMD Phenom x4 9850BE
4x Kingston HyperX memory 1gig
Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit

No modifications to the mobo yet.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

Sign me up! lol

790FX
9850 BE


----------



## adrianx (May 18, 2008)

post me in the list


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2008)

Same here, I finaly got my Spider up and running.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 18, 2008)

Im gonna wait for I go the 9850 route. I may just go x3 if they ever get out to retail


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 20, 2008)

Add me to the list!

MSI K9A2 Platinum, rest of my stuff in Sig, as well as a link to my rig with pics


----------



## joao_pc (May 26, 2008)

http://www.xtremegear.pt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10&p=10#p10


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

DanishDevil add me to retired since I have gone to Intel.  I still own the board, but do not use it and am trying to sell it.  I too removed the original TIM and replaced with MX-2 on my board.  Moved on to ASUS P5K (thats all there is to the name, link included.)

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=1


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2008)

When are you gonna put me in the 780G list


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 29, 2008)

UPDATE your thread danish!


----------



## k_9virus (May 31, 2008)

count me in! TIA

*Abit AX78 / Athlon X2 4200+*


----------



## Bytor (May 31, 2008)

Please count me in...


----------



## department76 (May 31, 2008)

^^ nice.

alls i need for a true spider is a phenom, but i'm certainly in the club... been keeping my eye on the 9850 BE lately, that and considering another 3870 for crossfire.  i'm hoping for big things to happen this summer!

current:
X2 6400+ BE
MSI K9A2 Plat.
HD3870 Built by ATi


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 4, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> DanishDevil add me to retired since I have gone to Intel.  I still own the board, but do not use it and am trying to sell it.  I too removed the original TIM and replaced with MX-2 on my board.  Moved on to ASUS P5K (thats all there is to the name, link included.)
> 
> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=1



Poke.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh I'm trying to get cdawall to be the creator of this topic instead of me so he can keep it updated.  I thought I would still update it, but I've got too much going on with TechFuzion.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 4, 2008)

You mean you don't love us anymore?    And I have to sign up on TechFuzion again apparently.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2008)

If every person here signs up and is active on TechFuzion, I'll keep updating the thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2008)

HEYS GUYS, HOWS EVERYONE. 

i JUST JOINED THE 790FX CLUB ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO.  SINCE THEN I'VE BEEN TRYING TO HIT THE 3.4GHZ MARK ON MY A64 X2 6000+.  iF ANY OF YOU GUYS CAN HEAD OVER TO THIS THREAD AND CHIME IN WITH SOME HELP i WOULD DEF. APPRECIATE IT.  THANKS


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=851022&posted=1#post851022


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2008)

by the way, here are a couple of cell phone pics, if you can please count me in


----------



## k_9virus (Jun 28, 2008)

please update this thread


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

yea i need to take control of it sorry


----------



## k_9virus (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks sir cdawall ;D


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2008)

I have my eye on a DFI 790FX M2R and an X3 8750 at the moment, not bought it yet though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

I PM'ed Urlyin and he said there's no way to do it.  I guess the only way would be for cdawall to start a new one...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I PM'ed Urlyin and he said there's no way to do it.  I guess the only way would be for cdawall to start a new one...



iight starting new thread just going to quote the first post


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

new thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=860587#post860587


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

Gimme some cred. for startin' it up!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Gimme some cred. for startin' it up!



look down at the bottom


----------

